# Garrett Hunting Services



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anybody heard of these guys or perhaps hunted with them? The website says they are based in Riverton and hunt on a ranch near Salina. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Me & a couple of my buddies went down on a hog hunt with them back in July. We had alot of fun. The guy that owns it is a nice guy (Owen I think his name was) We had a blast. We were planning on going on another hunt in February with them for another hog. It was great, we shot the hogs, he cleans them & will transport them to the butcher in Castledale if thats what you choose. It was nice down there in July, but it was hotter than most of us wanted it to be. Right now would be a perfect time to go down there.

His property is located just south of the town of emery off of the hwy. It goes off to the west & they own alot of big rock canyons. I guess they offered hog and yack hunts, not sure what else they had.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Me & a couple of my buddies went down on a hog hunt with them back in July. We had alot of fun. The guy that owns it is a nice guy (Owen I think his name was) We had a blast. We were planning on going on another hunt in February with them for another hog. It was great, we shot the hogs, he cleans them & will transport them to the butcher in Castledale if thats what you choose. It was nice down there in July, but it was hotter than most of us wanted it to be. Right now would be a perfect time to go down there.
> 
> His property is located just south of the town of emery off of the hwy. It goes off to the west & they own alot of big rock canyons. I guess they offered hog and yack hunts, not sure what else they had.


Hey Stevo,
Thanks for the reply! Are the hogs free roaming or do they keep them penned and turn them loose? I am just wondering because I want to hunt not just go shoot one that is acclimated to humans.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not really sure. He swears up & down that they are free roaming, But then again they dont have any high fences like I would think they would have to have. All the hogs were in the back of some huge cliff wall canyons, mabey they figured they didnt need any fences on the ends. They did seem wild. After my buddy shot a boar with his bow, It did kind of charge him. I ended up shooting mine with my AR. It was a fun hunt, Not like a couple of the other "fenced" hunts I have been on. It seemed like we actually had to "hunt" for the pigs. It took us allday to get our 3 pigs. Owen wasnt one of those uptight kind of guides that I have had in the past. He actually has some fun with it too.

Heres some pics of the area we were hunting in.


























Here is a pig of my pig. It was a big sow(I think around 500 lbs), But its some good meat

















Here is a pic of my buddy Craigs. His was a boar. Had some tusks that were a little worn.









Here is a pic of my other buddys pig









He has got a pretty cool little setup for skinning & loading the pigs









The prices arent too bad for the amount of fun that we had. We mostly went for the sport rather than the meat(Since its all about gone anyways from giving it to people :lol: ) Its probrably much cheaper to buy it from the store if you in it only for the meat by the time you figure the $350.00 for the pig, tip money, gas & all the other costs that go along with camping. We ended up camping down by Millsite res.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry, Im not sure why its cutting off half of my pics!!! :?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the information and the pics. I am excited now.The meat part of it just makes it easier for me to justify the trip with the better half. Probably go in February maybe January depending on how long it takes to kill my late season Elk.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt2 (Oct 22, 2014)

*hunted*



luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Has anybody heard of these guys or perhaps hunted with them? The website says they are based in Riverton and hunt on a ranch near Salina. Any feedback would be appreciated.


I have hunted with them a few years ago. Had A GREAT TIME! Everything went perfect.Picked us up right on time as stated. Guide was very nice. Did a wonderful job cleaning our hog for us. No complaints really would love to do nit again.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought it was illegal to hunt pigs in utah


----------

